
Smashing the Stack for Fun and Profit (1996) - shubhamjain
http://insecure.org/stf/smashstack.html
======
rdancer
Oh, happy memories learning to hack. Phrack articles, while seminal, were not
that easy to read, and really hard to learn from. Which resulted in many
hours, even days of trial and error and _trying to make it work_.

The original article:
[http://www.phrack.org/issues/49/14.html#article](http://www.phrack.org/issues/49/14.html#article)

Profile of the author of the article, in the next issue of the magazine:
[http://phrack.org/issues/50/4.html#article](http://phrack.org/issues/50/4.html#article)

